# Official Game Thread: Milwaukee Bucks @ Chicago Bulls 8:00PM CST ESPN CSNC



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

<div id="gameHeader" style="width:600" xmlns:fo="http://www.w3.org/1999/XSL/Format">
<h1 id="gametitle" style="text-align:center; color:#ff0000"></h1>
<p style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td><table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0"><tr><td style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.nba.com/bucks/"><img border="0" src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/mil_logo.gif"></a></td></tr><tr><td><font style="font-size:x-small; color:black; font-weight:bold">Team Stats: <a href="http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/teams/mil/stats" style="color:black">Yahoo</a> | <a href="http://www.knickerblogger.net/stats/2006/jh_Bucks.htm" style="color:black">KB</a></font></td></tr></table></td><td><span style="font-weight: bold"> vs. </span></td><td><table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0"><tr><td style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.bulls.com"><img border="0" src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/chi_logo.gif"></a></td></tr><tr><td><font style="font-size:x-small; color:black; font-weight:bold">Team Stats: <a href="http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/teams/chi/stats" style="color:black">Yahoo</a> | <a href="http://www.knickerblogger.net/stats/2006/jh_Bulls.htm" style="color:black"> KB</a></font></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></p><div id="seasonRecord"><p style="text-align:center; font-weight:bold">Season Records<br><span style="color:#5D3274">Milwaukee Bucks(27 - 26) (10 - 16 on road)</span><span style="font-weight:bold"> @ </span><span style="color: #ff0000">Chicago Bulls(23 - 29) (11 - 14 @ home)</span></p></div><div id="arenaview" style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.unitedcenter.com/"><img src="http://img210.exs.cx/img210/6521/gametime9af.jpg" border="0"></a></div><div id="arenainfo" style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.unitedcenter.com/" style="color:black"><span style="font-weight:bold">United Center</span></a><span style="font-weight:bold">, Chicago, IL, February 22	, 2006</span></div>
<div id="gamestart" style="text-align:center">Milwaukee Bucks @ Chicago Bulls 8:00PM CST ESPN CSNC</div><br><div id="startinglineups" style="text-align:center">
<div style="border: thick double #ff0000; font-weight:bold">STARTING LINEUPS</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kirk_hinrich" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_kirk_hinrich.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kirk_hinrich"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Kirk Hinrich<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 3'' - Kansas</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ben_gordon" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_ben_gordon.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ben_gordon"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Ben Gordon<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 3'' - UCONN</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/luol_deng" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_luol_deng.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/luol_deng"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Luol Deng<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">GF - 6' 9'' - Duke</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/othella_harrington" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/bulls/harrington_140_041027.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/othella_harrington"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Othella Harrington<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 9'' - Georgetown</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tyson_chandler" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_tyson_chandler.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tyson_chandler"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Tyson Chandler<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">C - 7' 1'' - Domengiez HS</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div><div style="text-align:center;font-weight:bold;font-size:large">VS.</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tj_ford" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_tj_ford.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tj_ford"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">TJ Ford<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 0'' - Texas</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/michael_redd" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_michael_redd.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/michael_redd"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Michael Redd<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">GF - 6' 6'' - Ohio State</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/bobby_simmons" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_bobby_simmons.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/bobby_simmons"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Bobby Simmons<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">GF - 6' 6'' - DePaul</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andrew_bogut" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_andrew_bogut.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andrew_bogut"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Andrew Bogut<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">FC - 7' 0'' - Utah</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jamaal_magloire" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_jamaal_magloire.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jamaal_magloire"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Jamaal Magloire<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">C - 6' 11'' - Kentucky</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div></div>
<div id="benchlineups" style="text-align:center">
<div style="border: thick double #ff0000; font-weight:bold">KEY BENCH PLAYERS</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_duhon" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_chris_duhon.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_duhon"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Chris Duhon<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 1'' - Duke</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andres_nocioni" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_andres_nocioni.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andres_nocioni"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Andres Nocioni<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SF - 6' 7'' - Angentina</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/darius_songaila" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_darius_songaila.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/darius_songaila"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Darius Songaila<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 8'' - Wake Forest</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jannero_pargo" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_jannero_pargo.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jannero_pargo"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Jannero Pargo<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 1'' - Arkansas</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div><div style="text-align:center;font-weight:bold;font-size:large">VS.</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/maurice_williams" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/bucks/mwilliams_140_041117.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/maurice_williams"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Mo Williams<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 1'' - Alabama</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/joe_smith" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_joe_smith.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/joe_smith"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Joe Smith<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 10'' - Maryland</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/charlie_bell" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_charlie_bell.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/charlie_bell"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Charlie Bell<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 3'' - Michigan State</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dan_gadzuric" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_dan_gadzuric.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dan_gadzuric"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Dan Gadzuric<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">C - 6' 11'' - UCLA</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div></div>
</div>


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

denenedenene. The Bulls really need this one. Milwaukee currently at the seven spot in the east is 3 1/2 games up on the Chicago in the playoff chase.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

I think it would have been funny if all the Bucks' pictures had just been the exact same as Ford's and Redd's.

Last time we'll see the Stags unis this year.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

yup. the final appearance of the stags unis. are the bucks wearing throwbacks too?

anyway...fun fact #234 - bulls and bucks are TIED all time 97-97 in play against each other.

also - the bucks led the entire way last night v. the nets, only to have vince go on a tear in the 4th and give the nets the come from behind win. i only watched a little bit. skating was on. 


and as always, thanks to K4E for the natty game thread.


EDIT: why is this post not showing up as the last one on the thread when i am on the forum home page?????? if we have server issues tonight, AGAIN, i will not be pleased.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

testing. testing. 


so we've got DUKE up before our game tonight. those little punks better not go into overtime.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Jim Durham and Snapper Jones. I'll be watching them tonight for sure.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

What the hell is with this picture. It looks like I'm watching a homemade tape.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

these crazy uniforms are mixin me up!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

TripleDouble said:


> What the hell is with this picture. It looks like I'm watching a homemade tape.


 ESPN's feed is compressed to almost unwatchable.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

picture quality and sound quality is very suspect.

but snapper is always a joy to listen to.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

It's a little late to be showcasing Malik Allen.

Or is this a statement about the effectiveness of Othello Harrington?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

wow. the kirk is 4-4 10 points.

i don't want to know _anything_ but that. :smilewink


ooh. songaila with the nice spin move. bulls within 1. 

c'mon.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

McBulls said:


> It's a little late to be showcasing Malik Allen.
> 
> Or is this a statement about the effectiveness of Othello Harrington?


 no. more a statement about the ineffectiveness of michael sweetney.




:sigh:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Y does Noce dribble the ball inside and take a contested 18 footer when he can take a wide open 3? He never makes that shot. I cringe every time he puts the ball on the floor. Stick with the long shot, Noce.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kirk's HOT!

16 in the 1st qtr with 1:27 to go.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Its the Hinrich show, and we are all invited.

Malik Allen also lookin good.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich has been great this quarter. I would love to seem him do this all game because I want him to score a career high tonight.

he's so active this quarter, I think the rest did him good.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

ESPN Announcer: "Hinrich's really cookin'!!!"

TB#1 embellishment: "...Suttin"


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I'm really impressed by Allen right now. Getting rebounds, making shots, and playing D. I like it.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

It's also the Malik Allen show.

Up 9 at the end of 1


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben looks very rusty out there. His movement doesn't look smooth.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Where'd that 11 point lead go? 

exactly.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Looking good so far. Must be those suh-weet unis.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Bah. I wrote that last post after coming back from throwing some laundry in. Looks like the lead was quickly eliminated. Ouch.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

We'd be way ahead if our guards took better care of the ball in the backcourt. Ballhandling is awful.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

It really sucks to see Ben off to such a poor start cuz Duhon's giving us nothing.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> ESPN Announcer: "Hinrich's really cookin'!!!"
> 
> TB#1 embellishment: "...Suttin"


:laugh:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Deng was covering Bogut, leaving Simmons open for the three. This is way too frantic of a pace for the Bulls to keep up.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

great play, nice try, oh well.

Just got to play better


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Why do refs insist on calling something where none exists? It's like they assume that given a certain result a foul must have taken place even if they haven't seen it. I really cannot stand the way the NBA is reffed.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Bucks 52-48 at the half. 

Bulls look a little rusty on offense. Too many turnovers by the guards.
Hopefully this will change in the second half.

The good news is the unexpected contribution of Malik Allen at both ends of the court.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

The good news is that the Bulls gave up the big lead early...just like the 76ers game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I agree

our guards have been careless in passing the ball. If not for Hinrich, we would be getting blown out. 

Gordon cant hit anything.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

TwinkieTowers said:


> The good news is that the Bulls gave up the big lead early...just like the 76ers game.


The Bucks fold well. Redd, for all his good shooting, doesn't close out games.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

That was a terrific play called by Skiles before the half. He put Tyson back in the game with 1.5 seconds left, Duhon throws a hail mary to Tyson who jumps up and immediately swats the ball to a cutting Hinrich for the wide open three pointer. Hinrich of course airballed the shot but it was a great play nonetheless.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> I agree
> 
> our guards have been careless in passing the ball. If not for Hinrich, we would be getting blown out.
> 
> Gordon cant hit anything.


If not for Redd, the Bucks would be getting blown out.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bucks have not won on the road since Jan 20. That may or may not help us tonight. 

Redd is clicking.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Hinrich is playing well after a few days rest again (allstar break). Hmmmmmmmmmm.

What's with that?


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Gordon playing like shyte.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Gordon getting his touch back.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

a prime example of how Hinrich gets 0 respect in the league.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Official statistician gave that last dime to Deng. Weird.

Keep shooting, Ben.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Maybe we should have just had Hinrich and Redd play one on one?


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Bulls defense is blowing chunks.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

BTW in suns-celtics game wally got an dnp coach's desicion,is sth going on with wally?


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

wally got hurt the other night


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Just like usual, we get some scrub to have his career game against us. And this scrub would be Charlie Bell.... who the hell?


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Can't make a shot now.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

c'mon!!!!!!!!!it's obvious,we need to make a move,we need inside scoring,we shoot jumpers all time


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Hinrich needs to watch Knight School on ESPN, because he is wearing out that ball with all that dribbling. We need more ball movement on offense.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

9:38 CHI - Offensive foul on D. Songaila
9:07 CHI - D. Songaila misses an 18-foot jumper from the left wing
8:51 CHI - Loose ball foul on D. Songaila

2-8, 3 TO, 3PF, 4 Pts


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

No Sweetney apparently means no inside game whatsoever. 
When the jump shots aren't falling, we're dead offensively.
The pick and roll has little credibility when the no-one believes the big guy can roll to the basket.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

wow. chandler is alive.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

At least we get our ticky tack call


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

McBulls said:


> No Sweetney apparently means no inside game whatsoever.
> When the jump shots aren't falling, we're dead offensively.
> The pick and roll has little credibility when the no-one believes the big guy can roll to the basket.


Ding Ding Ding Winner!

Good teams score close to the basket, either by driving or posting up.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

WHY does some SCRUB always have his career game AGAINST US!!! PISSES ME OFF!!!!!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bogut does a great job drawing the charge on Kirk.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Chandler gets his 10 rebounds.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

No one will pass to Gordon.....Hinrich is not going to pull this game out of his *** by himself (or he will probably fade away with under 2 mins left).


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Bogut does a great job drawing the charge on Kirk.


He is a heck of a good player. Not crazy good considering he was the #1 pick in the draft. But I would rather start a team with him than any of the Bulls unfortunentely.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

With two centers in their starting lineup the Bucks are still a perimeter team. They have about the same free throw attempts and three-pointers as the Bulls.


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

johnston797 said:


> He is a heck of a good player. Not crazy good considering he was the #1 pick in the draft. But I would rather start a team with him than any of the Bulls unfortunentely.


Bogut is a smart kid and he doesn't have to be an option because of the scoring talent on this team. Thats a good thing expect 15 and 10 next yeear


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Deng has been chasing his man all night, allowing them to get off open looks...


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Hinrich for three, up one.
Thatta boy Kirk, 7 in the quarter.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

fantastic move by Deng!


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Deng has been chasing his man all night, allowing them to get off open looks...


Do you see the triple screens for Deng's man tonight?


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Yea, Malik Allen jumper, good idea.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

2:04 CHI - Layup by L. Deng. Assist: B. Gordon

What a pretty pass by Gordon.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

This team is making the same stupid *** mistakes at the end of the game. Malik Allen shot that damn ball with too much time left on the shot clock... probably over 10 seconds.


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

Bucks started the season 14-0 in those close games they are now 16-6


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

There we go Allen!
Thats more like it.



Edit: Free throw woulda been nice..


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Pretty pass by Gordon.... great catch by Allen and good shot too. Bad FT though.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Malik did a great job gathering himself on the pass. I thought he would muff it.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

It's kind of amazing we are even in this game given how outmanned we are on the front line.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Chandler with the block! HE IS MY HERO!!

Gordon for 3!!! The dagger!!!! My other HERO!!!


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

game


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Huge block by Tyson!

3 Gordon, up six!


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Big Ben Three!


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Ben With The Dagger!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Gordon!

Game, set, and match!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Chandler with the huge block! just like on Carmelo last week.

cold blooded Ben Gordon is right!


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Wow, look at Tyson on that replay


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

Bucks have been finding ways to lose games


----------



## xPAGANx (Dec 19, 2005)

Nica game guys... Very fun to watch.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

That was one of the best blocks I've seen all season. That's Tyson's athleticism for ya.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Man, games like this make me look so forward to next season. We are just a few key pieces away from being a dangerous team.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

shooting ourselves in the foot.

barely any seconds off the game clock.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

O my god..... always happens when the opposing team drives. Lay up and 1.... deja vu!!! :banghead:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

And the bulls can't get the ball inbounds to boot.

Milwaukee guaranteed one more posession.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

So is Gordon going to be inbounding the ball since he is such a magnificent inbounder (according to skiles)?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

These Buck players play a smarter brand of basketball. We seem to get trapped on presses, double teams.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I knew Deng would miss a FT.... we always shoot ourselves in the foot. Gives me a headache.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon dunked.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

GAME!

One more big block from Tyson and a great dunk by Gordon.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Holy Chandler again!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Red: Ben with the question mark!

(Umm, do you mean explanation point?)


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Chandler is my hero! He is earning that contract..... Gordon with the sweet jam. 

We always make things tighter then it should be, but Chandler came through.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

that could have been a foul on Hinrich. At least it looked like that from here.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

GOrdon had 19 points in the 2nd half.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

TripleDouble said:


> that could have been a foul on Hinrich. At least it looked like that from here.


Yea I was worried they were going to swing a 4 point play.
Seems like our kind of luck.

Stags win!


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Wow Tyson


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Free fallin' Philly beat the Cavs tonight, 116-107. Made this Bulls win that much more important.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

Chandler with 4 FGA, 4 PTs, 4 BLKS, 4 PFs, 4 ORBs, and 2*4 DRBS.

The ol's sixtuple quad.

That block on Red was something else.


----------



## Zeb (Oct 16, 2005)

jnrjr79 said:


> Red: Ben with the question mark!
> 
> (Umm, do you mean explanation point?)


Did he really say that? :rotf:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

big win by the bulls! Chandler came through big when it counted. Nice blocks!


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Nice game by our leaders Ben, Tyson and Hinrich. I really thought there was going to be a fight but oh well.

PS. Did anyone see Bruce Pearl tonite? THE DUDE was sweating up a storm, they showed him on ESPN just drenched in sweat, HIS LEGS WHERE SWEATING! HIS FREAKING LEGS !!! LOl funny funny stuff.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Great win!! Very reminiscent of last year. Heady team play, and Gordon and Chandler with the clutch plays down the stretch. Let's hope it carries into friday night against Detroit. 

Go Bulls! :rock:


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

truebluefan said:


> big win by the bulls! Chandler came through big when it counted. Nice blocks!


Yep, and didn't I tell you not to worry about Redd? Redd misses shots in the last two minutes of the game on a fairly regular basis - it's Mo Williams and Bogut that are the close game winners for the Bucks.

And who'd have thought Malik Allen would be coming up big for us now?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

TripleDouble said:


> that could have been a foul on Hinrich. At least it looked like that from here.


We got away big time with that one. Can you imagine had he made that shot(it was on line....just short) AND1? . GOD I can't imagine another late-game choke job...

Kirk, Ben and TC were just huge down the stretch. This is what we're gonna need in order to pull off close games.

Overall, Great win! Especially with Philadelphia winning tonight and us facing Detroit next.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

excellent win.

tyson was huge with those blocks. great first half from kirk and second half from ben!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> Red: Ben with the question mark!
> 
> (Umm, do you mean explanation point?)


don't you know that's Ben's new nickname?

the truth, the answer and the ?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Skiles Postgame

can anyone make out what Skiles says at the end?


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

/LOL the question mark, ohhh that silly Red Head.


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

At the end of the conference Skiles said something like "Tom Dore was horrible"

My thoughts (I was there):
Nice to see Luol posting up
Defensive rotation was extremely poor, several times Luol left Redd to double Magloire inside, wtf
Inside and help D needs to improve; they could have gone to the basket all night, we let them get too good position on rebounds and they could have driven every time and gotten it; we're lucky they only took Js.
Kirk was being blown by way too often
Still too many one-shot posessions
Not working it inside when on the receiving end of a run, instead everyone wants to be the first to score
passed way too much without results
several times Tyson and Malik had very poor positioning on the boards

I'm just nitpicking though.

but overall a great game, was fun as hell to watch, that stadium gets loud as hell


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

spongyfungy said:


> Skiles Postgame
> 
> can anyone make out what Skiles says at the end?


"Tom Dore was terrible. " 

I think.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

LOL.

"Tom Dore was terrible"


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Future said:


> No one will pass to Gordon.....Hinrich is not going to pull this game out of his *** by himself (or he will probably fade away with under 2 mins left).


Nice call.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Wow he said Tom Dore was terrible! 

He probably meant it towards a ref or something, I cant imagine him being mad at Tom.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

thebizkit69u said:


> Wow he said Tom Dore was terrible!
> 
> He probably meant it towards a ref or something, I cant imagine him being mad at Tom.


There was laughter after that - so I think there was a joke going on.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

If he would have said Red was terrible, I would have definatly believed he was being serious. 

Its time for Red to retire. Common at the end of the game after Ben trows down a reverse dunk he yells out "The Question Mark!" lol WTF.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

well red is so senile. and tom dore is terrible.

but if you think about it, the dunk was sorta twisted backwards like a question mark. that's probably what ben calls it. it was fun. 

great game for kirk, ben and tyson and can we get some love for malik allen! 


_

**Hinrich, Chandler carry Bulls past Bucks**



CHICAGO (Ticker) -- Kirk Hinrich finished like he started. 

Hinrich keyed a fourth-quarter run and Tyson Chandler came up with two big defensive plays in the final minute as the Chicago Bulls rallied for a 97-91 victory over the Milwaukee Bucks. 

After scoring 16 points in the first quarter, Hinrich was held to just one free throw before hitting a jumper with 4:49 remaining to spark a 9-0 surge that gave the Bulls the lead for good. 

Hinrich added a leaner and drilled a 3-pointer before Luol Deng's layup capped the burst and gave the Bulls an 89-86 lead with 2:06 remaining. 

Hinrich scored 26 points and Ben Gordon all 19 of his in the second half for Chicago, which won for the third time in four games. 

The 7-1 Chandler was a non-factor offensively but was big on the defensive end, grabbing 12 rebounds and using his size to his advantage. 

With the Bulls holding a 91-88 lead with under a minute remaining, Chandler blocked Michael Redd's drive. He rejected 6-foot T.J. Ford's driving layup, leading to Gordon's breakaway dunk with under 10 seconds left that sealed things. 

Redd scored 30 points but made just 12-of-34 shots for Milwaukee, which squandered a fourth-quarter lead for the second straight night after losing at home to New Jersey on Tuesday. 

Charlie Bell added eight of his career-high 15 points in the fourth quarter for the Bucks. His 3-pointer with 5:14 remaining gave Milwaukee an 86-80 lead. 

Redd scored 20 points on 20 shots in the first half, helping the Bucks to a 52-48 lead. They held a 76-74 advantage entering the final period. 

Deng scored 12 points and Malik Allen 10 for the Bulls, who shot 45 percent (38-of-84) and held a 51-42 rebounding advantage. 

Bobby Simmons added 14 points and rookie Andrew Bogut 11 and 10 rebounds for Milwaukee, which shot 38.5 percent (35-of-91). 

_


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

Tom Bore...

(TM) me, 2003


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Malik Allen has been impressing me lately. He was a scrub at the beginning of the season, now Skiles has him in the game late in the 4th quarter ahead of Othella, Songaila, and Noce. I thought all he was good for was the occassional spot up jumper, but he's actually pretty decent at creating his own shot. 

The slow motion replay of Tyson's block on Redd was incredible. Redd had him beat by couple of steps, and when Tyson tried to recover Malik was sort of in his way too, and Tyson still came up with the block. Good stuff. :clap:


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Great to see the old Chandler back.

A couple of game altering displays of freakish athleticism there down the stretch.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Chandler is an absolute freak when he's on. If he'd been on like this the whole season then the Bulls would probably be looking at an easy playoff berth.

<3 Gordon. Clutch again.

And Malik Allen! The better version of Othella :biggrin:


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

Only an idiot would draft Kirk Hinrich ahead of TJ Ford.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

As some of us have been saying all freaking season, when 4th Quarter Ben and 4th Quarter Tyson show up, this is a pretty damned good team.

Of course, there are still a few Bulls fans who will tell you that 12 rebounds and 4 blocked shots mean nothing...


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Yeah, this "game-winning block" syndrome is something I've never experienced as a basketball fan. Not in several games like this. Chandler WANTED that block; he shadowed Redd the whole way in the lane and jumped precisely how he needed to get where he had to get, and barely lost any balance on the way down. That's impressive.

A guy like Chandler makes the best kind of shot-blocker: he's long AND quick enough to reach anywhere. Did you see where he took off from? A step in from the free throw line. What a crazy athletic play!

And as usual, Ben Gordon is the master, although today was really Captain Kirk's day.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I also have to note that when Ben hit that late three, Piatkowski did his famous Pike punch. I'll have video of it.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> Nice call.


They ended up passing to Gordon...and Hinrich didn't do it by himself. Whats the problem?


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> I also have to note that when Ben hit that late three, Piatkowski did his famous Pike punch. I'll have video of it.


I haven't seen that since Ben dropped over 20 in the 4th versus Charlotte. 

Pike punch = The Dagger

:laugh:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Pike Punch


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> Pike Punch


got love that move!!!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Future said:


> They ended up passing to Gordon...and Hinrich didn't do it by himself. Whats the problem?


This is what you said previously: _"No one will pass to Gordon.....Hinrich is not going to pull this game out of his *** by himself (or he will probably fade away with under 2 mins left)."_

This is what happened in the last 5 minutes:

4:50 Kirk Hinrich makes 11-foot two point shot
4:13 Kirk Hinrich makes 14-foot jumper
2:43 Kirk Hinrich makes 27-foot three point jumper (Luol Deng assists)
0:44 Kirk Hinrich defensive rebound
0:30 Ben Gordon makes 24-foot three point jumper (Kirk Hinrich assists)
0:08 Kirk Hinrich defensive rebound
0:07 Ben Gordon makes two point shot (Kirk Hinrich assists)

We went from four down to six up during this time period.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> This is what you said previously: _"No one will pass to Gordon.....Hinrich is not going to pull this game out of his *** by himself (or he will probably fade away with under 2 mins left)."_
> 
> This is what happened in the last 5 minutes:
> 
> ...


He did not pull this game out of his *** by himself. He needed help. He played a hell of a game, and I am not taking anything away from him. Chandler's D also helped attribute to the win.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I realize that Hinrich needed help. 99% of the time, he does. That said, two of the three things you said weren't exactly accurate:

"No one will pass to Gordon" and "([Hinrich] will probably fade away with under 2 mins left)."


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

I had to watch Tyson's second to last block about 7 times over. When Dore announced, "...and Tyson with the block," I thought Dore was wrong as usual when we have difference of opinion. Tyson jumped from near the free throw line, so I was convinced that it was Malik swatting the ball. After watching the block about three times over and realizing it was Tyson, I watched it another 3-4 times trying to appreciate what a good block that was.

To me, it was reminiscent of Jordan pinning that slam dunk attempt against the backboard on a seemingly uncontested breakaway (forgot who was trying to dunk). Tyson's block was just that good, if not better. I've never seen Tyson climb in the air like he did on that specific play.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

You're not alone, Rhyder- I was watching the replay on ESPN, and Jim Durham called the play as a block for Allen as well.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Rhyder said:


> I had to watch Tyson's second to last block about 7 times over. When Dore announced, "...and Tyson with the block," I thought Dore was wrong as usual when we have difference of opinion. Tyson jumped from near the free throw line, so I was convinced that it was Malik swatting the ball. After watching the block about three times over and realizing it was Tyson, I watched it another 3-4 times trying to appreciate what a good block that was.
> 
> To me, it was reminiscent of Jordan pinning that slam dunk attempt against the backboard on a seemingly uncontested breakaway (forgot who was trying to dunk). Tyson's block was just that good, if not better. I've never seen Tyson climb in the air like he did on that specific play.


nah

that block wasn't as good as jordan pinning that block against the backboard..i forgot who it was too....but it was UGLY lol


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> I realize that Hinrich needed help. 99% of the time, he does. That said, two of the three things you said weren't exactly accurate:
> 
> "No one will pass to Gordon" and "([Hinrich] will probably fade away with under 2 mins left)."


At that time Gordon was not touching the ball. And I said Hinrich will not pull this game out of his *** by himself *OR* he'll fade away with under 2 minutes left.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

The ROY said:


> nah
> 
> that block wasn't as good as jordan pinning that block against the backboard..i forgot who it was too....but it was UGLY lol


Was that the play he made as a Wizard, when it looked like Mercer had a breakaway layup or would at least get fouled, but he tossed up a weak layup and Michael went up and caught it against the backboard? That was pretty sweet, though it was tough to figure out where my loyalty was.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

The ROY said:


> nah
> 
> that block wasn't as good as jordan pinning that block against the backboard..i forgot who it was too....but it was UGLY lol


Tyson jumped about 12 feet away from the hoop arms outstretched, put his body at about a 30 degree angle to the floor, and seemingly just kept going higher until his hand reached the ball. He basically came weak side but didn't block the shot until his body was already in the strong side position.

I witnessed enough Jordan magic to view that block as one of the best, but attainable from a player like Jordan. That block Tyson had last evening was one I never expected he could ever do. That's why I think I appreciated Tyson's a bit more. Had it been Jordan with the same block that Tyson did last night, then I would probably like his pin block better--so I definately see both sides of the coin.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

do you guys ever check out the espn fan photo thing on bulls.com?

couldn't resist this one. priceless!


----------

